# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Синюю лампу,гигрометр ВИТ-1, капканы, старые чемоданы и то что не выбросили еще

## Наткашок

продам синюю лампу за 80 грн
Вложение 9370598Вложение 9370599Вложение 9370600
*ПРОДАНА*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9370603Вложение 9370604Вложение 9370605
продам термометр ВИТ-1
* ПРОДАН*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9370611Вложение 9370612Вложение 9370613Вложение 9370614Вложение 9370615
продам чемодан за 20 грн
есть с ручками старые совдеповские чемоданы -все по 20грн! 
капканы за 50грн оба*ПРОДАНЫ*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9370620Вложение 9370621
продам колонку рабочую 30грн
*продана*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9370628Вложение 9370629
продам мойку *ПРОДАНА*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9380661Вложение 9380662Вложение 9380663Вложение 9380664Вложение 9380665Вложение 9380667Вложение 9380668Вложение 9380674
ТРУБКА от телефона 20грн
папки 6 штук за 20грн
коробочка от кубиков с мясом 20грн
радиотехническая деталь -20грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9380688Вложение 9380689Вложение 9380692Вложение 9380693Вложение 9380694Вложение 9380696Вложение 9380699Вложение 9380702
термометр настольный -30грн
иглы новые,запечатанные по 10 шт в пачке. 10грн/пчк
противногазы 20грн за оба. один чуточку порванный.
чернильница -10грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9401338Вложение 9401339Вложение 9401340Вложение 9388140Вложение 9388145Вложение 9388146Вложение 9388147
еще одна мойка, теперь эмалированная, тяжелая и прочная. еще ссссровская. с 2 боковыми стенками. есть отщербленная эмаль-на фото видно. 100грн
находится на поселке котовского.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9401342Вложение 9401351Вложение 9401350Вложение 9401349Вложение 9401348Вложение 9401347Вложение 9401345Вложение 9401344Вложение 9401343Вложение 9401352
ремешки кожанные для фотиков по 10 грн за штуку.
белая штуку для установки пленки в фотик за 10 грн
весы старые(кантер),рабочие, врут на 500 грамм при 5кг в нашу пользу! -30 грн
нашивки гражданской обороны по 5грн/шт
лезвия НЕВА новые по 15 грн за упаковку (10 лезвий) 
линейка для офицера -50 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9445900Вложение 9445916Вложение 9445914Вложение 9445913Вложение 9445912Вложение 9445911Вложение 9445909Вложение 9445908Вложение 9445906Вложение 9445905Вложение 9445903Вложение 9445902Вложение 9445917
Соковыжималка рабочая! 100грн
чайники *ПРОДАНЫ*
лампы синие без лампочек,  есть 1 в наличии!
чемодан отличный! на колесиках снизу!* ПРОДАН*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9467356Вложение 9467342Вложение 9467343Вложение 9467344Вложение 9467345Вложение 9467346Вложение 9467347Вложение 9467348Вложение 9467349Вложение 9467350Вложение 9467351Вложение 9467352Вложение 9467353Вложение 9467354Вложение 9467355
шприцы новые инсулиновые и б/у по 30 грн/шт
усилитель от проигрывателя рабочий 50грн
крышка синяя целая везде -10грн *продана*
крепления железные 2шт использовались под полку на телевизор 30грн 
электроизоляторы (белые с клеймом ссср) по 10грн  * 1 остался*
ДВД ВВК рабочий. отлично работает 150грн
2 доллара -проданы
замочек от старинного шкафа -10грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9467369Вложение 9467415Вложение 9467413Вложение 9467401Вложение 9467398Вложение 9467394Вложение 9467390Вложение 9467385Вложение 9467382Вложение 9467380Вложение 9467372Вложение 9467420Вложение 9467374Вложение 9467375Вложение 9467410
плинтуса б/у *ПРОДАНЫ*
лампа настольная рабочая продана
чемодан старый 30 грн
книжки по 5 грн/шт   *проданы все!*
протвень от духовки -30 грн  *продан*
компьютерный блок питания *ПРОДАН*
лапка для обуви -30 грн
таньчик без дула -50грн
лопатка саперная 1984 год. новые по 120 грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9488459Вложение 9488460Вложение 9488461Вложение 9488462
ЗЕРКАЛО на всю дверь от старого престарого  шкафа. *продано*
выварка с ржавчиной -20 грн
находится все это на поселке котовского

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9555871Вложение 9555874Вложение 9555877Вложение 9555878Вложение 9555879Вложение 9555880Вложение 9555882Вложение 9555883
плафон новый совсем. герметичный -70 грн
усилитель с пионерского лагеря -150 грн
моторчик от проигрывателя пластинок -20грн

* мойка -продана!*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9766176Вложение 9766177Вложение 9766178Вложение 9766180Вложение 9766181Вложение 9766182Вложение 9766196Вложение 9766197
приборы со стрелкой *проданы*
шприцы новые по 15 грн/шт. 
словарь -50 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9768203Вложение 9768204
пластинки по 1 грн/шт
!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9803609Вложение 9803611
стекло рефленное. б/у
36,5х61,5 см  15 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9856980Вложение 9856981Вложение 9856982
Диск советский для иссхудания! *продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 9981430Вложение 9981431
ящичек 25 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10034509Вложение 10034514
сетевой фильтр 200 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10107708Вложение 10107709Вложение 10107710Вложение 10107711
монетки   *проданы*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10118216Вложение 10118231Вложение 10118230Вложение 10118232Вложение 10118221Вложение 10118217Вложение 10118225Вложение 10118226Вложение 10118227Вложение 10118228
мышки рабочие по 20 грн
станок для бритья новый бригантина *ПРОДАН*
топор -50грн
шампура -30грн
вымпелы динамо по 10грн/шт
распиратор с очками *проданы*
лопата -30грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10118235Вложение 10118236Вложение 10118237Вложение 10118238Вложение 10118239Вложение 10118240Вложение 10118242Вложение 10118245Вложение 10118246
планшет военный *ПРОДАН*
калькулятор с "желтым пауком" рабочий 80грн
магнитола для авто рабочая (фирменная-из старых)* продана*
соединитель для сварочн.аппарата медно-латуниевый -100 грн

----------


## Наткашок

лампы настольные хорошие по 50 грн/шт *проданы*
часы старые. на запчасти -*проданы*
Вложение 10135342Вложение 10135343Вложение 10135345Вложение 10135347Вложение 10135348Вложение 10135349

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10168703Вложение 10168704Вложение 10168707Вложение 10168708Вложение 10168709Вложение 10168710Вложение 10168711Вложение 10168712Вложение 10168713
аптечка потрепанная -*продана*
вешалка -*продана*
ложки -10 грн
кран -35грн
ручка из латуни -*продана*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10212860Вложение 10212861Вложение 10212862Вложение 10212863Вложение 10212864Вложение 10212865Вложение 10212866Вложение 10212867Вложение 10212868

*продано*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10245818
приборчики по 25грн/шт. рабочие

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10283393Вложение 10283394Вложение 10283395Вложение 10283396Вложение 10283397Вложение 10283398
антенны по 50грн
тапочки новые совсем 23см. 30грн
паяльник с медным наконечником -100грн тяжелый!
маска-   *продана*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10570699Вложение 10570700Вложение 10570702Вложение 10570703
ВИТ-2 за 70 грн.
муфты по 15грн за штуку

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10574749Вложение 10574750Вложение 10574751
собачка 50грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10586886Вложение 10586887Вложение 10586888Вложение 10586892
телефон рабочий -60 грн
клеммы для электроники по 3грн/шт
шприцы новые на 20 кубиков по 50грн комплект.
кодесаторы электронные по 20коп/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10680492Вложение 10680493
аптечка 30грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10818943Вложение 10818944Вложение 10818947
кинжал декоративный. 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10843145Вложение 10843147
такая вот штука. 400грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10851147Вложение 10851149Вложение 10851150Вложение 10851153Вложение 10851154
какие-то подсвечники... по 10грн/шт. алюминиевые. 
счетчик 100грн. трехфазный.
противогазы. в идеальном состоянии. по 50грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10861528Вложение 10861530Вложение 10861531
телефон. 100грн. рабочий 100%, только ручки "для позвонить" нет.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 10932922Вложение 10932923Вложение 10932924Вложение 10932925Вложение 10932929Вложение 10932930Вложение 10932931Вложение 10932932
фонарь карболитовый -*продан*
значки по 20 грн/шт
лампа красная -*продана*
моторчики по 50грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11078727Вложение 11078728Вложение 11078729Вложение 11078732Вложение 11078730Вложение 11078731
появились рефлекторы Минина (синие лампы)  по 80грн/шт.
копеечки полусеребрянные по 50грн/шт
журналы крокодил по 10грн/шт 
если оптом (от 100шт) по 7,5 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11109204Вложение 11109205Вложение 11109206Вложение 11109207
2 багра и колокол из пожарного щита. 100грн за весь комплект.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11180239Вложение 11180241Вложение 11180242Вложение 11180243
противогаз новый 60грн/шт.
штыри по 50грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11199023
приборы *проданы*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11204551Вложение 11204552Вложение 11204553Вложение 11204554
разный хлам. 
куча переключателей все что на фото -150грн
монетки по 1грн/шт

----------


## Марципана

> Вложение 9768203Вложение 9768204
> пластинки по 1 грн/шт
> !


 добрый день! еще актуально?

----------


## Наткашок

увы, пластинок давно уже нет.
актуально только на 2 и третьей странице, где нет пометки  *продано*...

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11271170Вложение 11271171
игра морской бой за 30грн. ни корабликов-ни шариков не осталось!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11329951Вложение 11329952Вложение 11329953Вложение 11329954Вложение 11329955Вложение 11329956
стул железный и прочный за 50 грн
лампы синие по 80 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11389336
медальки. по 40грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11422373Вложение 11422374Вложение 11422368Вложение 11422369Вложение 11422370Вложение 11422371Вложение 11422372
перчатки новые. по 6 грн/пара
противогазы новые(сумка,запечатанный фильтр, противогаз) по 60грн/шт. есть только 3-й размер.
сушилка для вещей. б/у, прочная 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11465742Вложение 11465744Вложение 11465745Вложение 11465740Вложение 11465741
коробки от телефонов по 15грн/шт
телефоны служебные рабочие 200грн за пару.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11471603Вложение 11471604Вложение 11471605
лопатки по 150грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11490925Вложение 11490926Вложение 11490928
прожектор очень ужасный! 
стоит 50грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11516137Вложение 11516138Вложение 11516140
калькулятор рабочий 80грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11641251Вложение 11641252Вложение 11641253Вложение 11641254Вложение 11567450Вложение 11567451Вложение 11567452
набор открыток из 18шт. 
стоит 25грн/набор

----------


## Наткашок

папиросы запечатанные. табак - испортился! 40грн/пчк.
фонарь -150грн. в очень хорошем состоянии.
Кот и повар. вырезать и склеивать. все листы в комплекте. стоит -40грн
Вложение 11619716Вложение 11619717Вложение 11619718Вложение 11619719

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11647293Вложение 11647294Вложение 11647295
патроны для ремонтных работ. в пачке 80шт. стоит 80грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11794857Вложение 11794858Вложение 11794859Вложение 11794860Вложение 11794861
старые деньги по 15 грн за 1 купюру.
чемоданчик- 30грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11870612Вложение 11870613Вложение 11870616Вложение 11870617
линейка с чехлом -50грн
сумки от противогазов новые по 15грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11882596Вложение 11882597Вложение 11882598
барометр+термометр  *продан*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11882600Вложение 11882601Вложение 11882602Вложение 11882603Вложение 11882604Вложение 11882605
обложка от КПСС -25грн
значки-ромбики по 25грн/шт
калькулятор рабочий -100грн

----------


## Сильва15

обложка от КПСС -25грн на паспорт налезет?

----------


## Наткашок

нет

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 11974717Вложение 11974718Вложение 11974719Вложение 11974725Вложение 11974727Вложение 11974721
собака-головакачака. советская. стоит 30 грн.
опознователи на ванну и туалет  30грн за весь комплект. 
зажигалка -30грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12045586Вложение 12045587Вложение 12045588Вложение 12045589
лото -*продано*
колесо для исхудания -*продано*

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12084745Вложение 12084746Вложение 12084747Вложение 12084748Вложение 12084749Вложение 12084750
табуретка тяжелая *-продана*
приемник на запчасти -*продан*
доска для шахмат (сами шахматы растеряли) 60 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12101262Вложение 12101265
журналы *Техника и наука* по 10 грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12117915Вложение 12117916Вложение 12117917Вложение 12117918Вложение 12117919Вложение 12117921Вложение 12117922Вложение 12117924Вложение 12117925
калькуляторы рабочие по 100грн/шт
книга про электрические установки новая-25грн
линейка новая -100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12146977Вложение 12146979Вложение 12146980Вложение 12146969Вложение 12146970
все по 50 грн.
магнитофон не работает, приемник работает на половину.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12173728
бобины по 5грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12255951Вложение 12255954
ступка железная -80грн
болты и гайки продаются по 10грн за 1 кг. (кило 30 точно есть!)

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12271793Вложение 12271799Вложение 12271798Вложение 12271797Вложение 12271795Вложение 12271794
замки без ключей оба за 50грн
сантехника б/у по 30грн за изделие.
моторчики рабочие по 50грн/шт
электроды отсыревшие старые по 10грн за 1кг
занавеска из китая красная,не распутанная -50грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12308626Вложение 12308627Вложение 12308628Вложение 12308629Вложение 12308631Вложение 12308632Вложение 12308630
зеркало с подставкой для мыла и еще чего нибудь -30 грн
формочки из алюминия для выпечки (новые, не пользованные) по 10 грн/шт
жалюзи 75х145см. рабочие. 100 грн за обе штуки.
номеронабиратели по 20грн/шт
"орешница" - 80грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12344411Вложение 12344412
колесо алюминиевое, вес-2кг стоит 100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12408614
канифоль. все что осталось. в основном пыль. стоит 100грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12410667Вложение 12410668

наушники 1600 Ом. -50 грн

----------


## vtn

Где живет выжигатель?

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12481692Вложение 12481693выжегатель продан-обьявление исправлено!
аптечка-армейская 50грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12486363Вложение 12486364Вложение 12486365
доска дерево от игры шешь-бешь -20грн
зеркало -20грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12498746
медный канатик. стоит 10грн/метр. в наличии куски по 4 и 5 метров. можно сделать до 30 метров одним куском!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12532477Вложение 12532479Вложение 12532484
журналы Техника Молодежи по 10грн/шт
противогазы по 50грн/шт
лампы синие по 100грн/шт.  без лампочки-нет лампочек!!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12564647
шприцы новые,по 30грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12588855Вложение 12588856
линейка параллельная. по 50грн/шт.

----------


## razboinik

Что то ваши фото не открываются

----------


## Наткашок

если не открываются-значит продана та вещь!

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12592582Вложение 12592583Вложение 12592584Вложение 12592575Вложение 12592576Вложение 12592577
корыто,без крышки -50грн
книжка Петербургские трущебы. старая. 100грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12623833Вложение 12623834Вложение 12623835Вложение 12623836Вложение 12623831
вазочка хрустальная -100грн
спиннинг -200грн 
тарелки по 1грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

линейка -100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12743050Вложение 12743051Вложение 12743052Вложение 12743055
соковыжималка рабочая! даже морковку и буряк свободно тарабанит на сок! стоит 250грн.
подстаканники 3шт за 100грн
компас -50грн
значки 10грн/шт

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12743103Вложение 12743104Вложение 12743105Вложение 12743106Вложение 12743107Вложение 12743108Вложение 12743109
люстра -50грн
вольтметр рабочий -50грн
полки книжные обе за 50грн
плитка рабочая за 50грн
занавес деревянный все что на фото-50грн
пакля вся-100грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12769016Вложение 12769017Вложение 12769018
радиоточка старая. рабочая, стоит 100грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12835877Вложение 12835878
часы очень сломанные. на цепочке (скорее всего, цепочка из чистого золота, но гарантии не даю) 300грн.

----------


## Наткашок

все предыдущее *продано*!

Вложение 12978724Вложение 12978725
приспособление для чертежа параллельных прямых -50грн
амперметр рабочий -50грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12978728Вложение 12978729Вложение 12978730Вложение 12978731
пано, Одесский завод-1970год  30грн
значок -30грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 12978732Вложение 12978734Вложение 12978735
бобины и пластинки по 5 грн/шт. (остатки) есть советские и импортные. состояние-идеальное! осталось штук 30.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13021907Вложение 13021908Вложение 13021909Вложение 13021910Вложение 13021912
лампа синяя-рефлектор Минина. 100грн
брызговик для велика старого совдеповского-50грн

----------


## Наткашок

тубус раздвижной -25 грн

----------


## Наткашок

рефлектор Минина (синяя лампа) совдеповская, стоит 100грн.

----------


## Наткашок

продам лампы. по 100 грн за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

лампы синие по 100 грн за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13443696Вложение 13443697Вложение 13443698Вложение 13443699Вложение 13443700Вложение 13443701Вложение 13443702Вложение 13443704Вложение 13443705Вложение 13443709Вложение 13443711
Пленки Ну погоди 8 мм. по 40 грн за шт.
столик детский б-у, 40 грн
крышки стеклянные для сковородки 2 шт. за 40 грн
Чеканка  с коняками за 40 грн.
прибор для проверки денежных знаков на подлинность  - 40 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13446339Вложение 13446340
пятнашки - 30 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13449628 
трансформаторы по 50 грн. за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

билеты на городской транспорт. по 5 грн за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13456410Вложение 13456412
пачки от сигарет Полет Черкассы. по 50 грн за шт.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13462300Вложение 13462301Вложение 13462302
Легкая мини-подставка, разборная. Крепления пластиковые, но довольно жесткие- не рассыпается. Для чего точно- не в курсе. Сидеть на ней нельзя- не выдержит, а "товар" разложить или закуску, или снасти положить в самый раз.
Размеры -см. фото.
Стоит 1 шт. -50 грн
за 4 подставки -100 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13462303Вложение 13462304Вложение 13462305Вложение 13462306
прибор треснутый - 20 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13462309Вложение 13462310Вложение 13462311
стакан - 30 грн.

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13462314Вложение 13462315Вложение 13462316Вложение 13462317Вложение 13462318Вложение 13462319Вложение 13462320Вложение 13462321
зеркало - 20 грн
елочная игрушка - шишка  за 40 грн.
пломбы новые по 1 грн за шт.
чехол на лампу ржавый, тяжелый 20 грн.
набор гирек (не полный) 50 грн
телефоны игрушки - 10 грн комплект

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13462322Вложение 13462323Вложение 13462324
чехословацкая суповница. крышку разбил человек с кривыми руками, стоит 100 грн.

----------


## Luba200

лопатка саперная 1984 год. новые по 120 грн/шт и лопата -30грн   - еще есть?

----------


## Наткашок

увы, эти вещи проданы. там где не открываются фотографии- все продано. в наличии, только где фото есть.

----------


## Наткашок

маска (Акванавт) с трубкой, целая без трещин, хорошая - 100 грн
пояс для карате - 20 грн
зеркало - 30 грн
стекло рефленное - 50 грн

----------


## Наткашок

Колесо для исхудания, тяжелое -железное - 150 грн
вымпела по 50 грн.  оба за 80

----------

